# K litter Grace puppies!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Born yesterday, 5 males (3 black sables, 2 blanket bl/tan) and 3 females (black sables). mom and pups are doing well


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

gorgeous puppies, glad they are all healthy! I hope you post tons and tons and tons of pics of them!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Angela congratulations on the new litter


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

on you K babies!!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Angela!!! I'm sure someone is VERY happy right now.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG I saw the mom's paw around two of her babies.....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























She WILL.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

on the new bundles of joy























Can't wait to watch them grow


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrat's! Adorable, keep the pics. coming!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

ADORABLE!
Grace is beautiful too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG so cute

Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> She WILL.


Wishful thinking Ruq!!! Look... 8 puppies and we get ONE picture!!! Yeah, she is going to show us lots of pictures.







NOT!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I asked an outside source.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

PUPPIES......


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Cute puppies!!! More pictures!!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

more pictures puhleeze!

They are like chips - You can't just have ONE!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

on K litter !









They are all so *dark* (awesome) & beautiful ! LOVE the coloring on mom.....
















Yes, pics please so we can wish & cry !!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Angela!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't do individual pics until wk 2 since they look like blobs anyway, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is week two. They were born last week!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

2 days ago, doesn't count.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIt is week two. They were born last week!












Angela - We like blobs at the milkbar!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

More pics! I love puppy mouths, with their cute little gums!







And puppy breath and puppy feet and puppy tails and ...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think we'll find a way to "cope" with adorable puppy blob pictures!! I mean, come on? Puppy blobs?? I'm IN!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Aww they're too cute. Lil puppy sausages.

MORE PIX!! I need my puppy fix!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Angela, I CRAVE blob portraits!







Lil happy squeaky squirming fat porky wriggly jellybean-shaped pupster-blobs!!

How is your perfect Grace doing? (please feel free to brag, gloat, get on your high horse a bit etc. about BEAUTIFUL Grace.. some of us might really enjoy her bio!







)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok ok ok!!!









She is very pretty. She's very bonded to me, she's been my shadow for a long time now, lol. 

She had a pretty easy time of it. Sometimes it was hard to see she was even in labor except for her expecting the pups to walk out I think. Ever the princess, oh contraction, oh here's a puppy, I'll take my time, lol. Even Beth was amazed at how well she did with the pups. All the little buggers were nursing very quickly and had figured out how to stay latched on even when she stood up which surprised me as they were only a few hours old. This being her first litter, I'm really excited to watch these guys









I'll get more pics tonight







You know they're dark when you have trouble determining who is sable and who is black/tan. The bl/tans I had to recheck a few times to make sure, lol.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Black sable males from Grace <thud> I am not ready for a puppy....I am not ready for a puppy























OH HUSH UP RUQ!!!!!!!

In all seriousness, congrats Angela. They'll be wonderful!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Angela! Grace sounds very devoted, and as deep as she is beautiful.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Black sable males from Grace <thud> I am not ready for a puppy....I am not ready for a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME What the heck did *I* do????


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> I'll get more pics tonight
> 
> ...


If they are not posted before I go to bed tonight guess who is getting a call when I get up? I get up WAY before the sun!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

guess who's phone is automatically set to go into night mode and not ring until later in the morning??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Where there is a will there is a way.....


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LMAO.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenM66Black sable males from Grace <thud> I am not ready for a puppy....I am not ready for a puppy
> ...


Oh my friend, you are NO angel


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhere there is a will there is a way.....


If I got in the car now, I am sure I could find Angela's house by dawn.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

now she won't bug me in the morning, lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That looks like a great litter. They already look big. Cannot wait to watch them grow up a bit.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I saw them first!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OMG you can already see pinks glasses...... <swoon>


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W


Well if this didn't just make my morning


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> ...


I'm thinking the same thing! Thay are sooo adorable!








Thanks Angela!







on the wonderful litter of beautiful blob puppies!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

OMG beyond cuuuute Angela! Grace, you did a great job!! The mini=blobs are a-dorable!!! SO very dear!!!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and congratulations! I can't wait to watch them grow a bit either. I'm a HUGE Grace fan . . the pups are all going to be gorgeous too . . . the sire of this litter is an absolute hunk himself. Please keep the pictures coming!

_______________________
Tina

Owned by: 

Sire: almost 4-yr old NSR Rescue GSD
Venus: 3ish-yr old black sable shelter GSD (via NSR)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

**** is a very nice male. Caught one pup booking around the whelping box this morning. This litter should be interesting.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's awesome! Congrats Angela!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WDick is a very nice male. Caught one pup booking around the whelping box this morning. This litter should be interesting.


Which one??


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG those pics definately bring the warm fuzzies over me in a rush! I can practically hear their precious little grunts and cries. Angela, they look fabulous and I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awwww....nothing like little puppy blobs of love to get your day started!!! So freakin cute!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I want purple!!!! boy or girl don't care!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Purple is a girl.....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I feel like a British "Royals watcher!" Which color collars are girls, boys? (Angela is probably gonna start hiding from this thread... ) Is the ped online somewhere for the chronicly addicted to Grace's litter to peruse and ogle? Do newborn puppies have a puppy-head smell, like baby Grimmi had at 9 weeks when he came to me? Angela, thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

lol Girls are orange, purple and pink. Black, blue, green, red and yellow are the boys







grace and **** both are on Pedigree database







yes they smell like puppies, lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they are so cute
hopefully those pics will get you off the hook for a little while


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What sweet little babies.









Which boys are which? (Meaning which color "collars" are the sable boys?)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

ALREADY walking around?!!!! OH MY.....they may outdo Gala and Jethro







Poor, poor Angela


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

It has been over <span style='font-size: 17pt'>24 hours</span> since the last pictures were posted.

Some of us are starting to go through withdrawal!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

I'm in a state of trauma... need cute lil adorable mini porkster-blob photos!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

Must. . .


. . .get. . .


. . .puppy. . .


. . .fix.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

NICE. 

I guess she can stop hiding the chicken.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh they are just tooooo cute!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?!

Oh my... too cute... 

This forum really is a dangerous place...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CarolynNICE.
> 
> I guess she can stop hiding the chicken.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIt has been over <span style='font-size: 17pt'>24 hours</span> since the last pictures were posted.
> 
> Some of us are starting to go through withdrawal!!!


When is "the hired help/photographer" visiting next?


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

WE WANT PICS!!! WE WANT PICS!!!! WE WANT PICS!!!
WE WANT PICS!!! WE WANT PICS!!! WE WANT PICS!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

Going through... K-litter withdrawal..... suffering the DTs.....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

OMG how cute!!!! They smell like puppies?!















Now for a picture of one of them with an open mouth so we can all go awww at the puppy gums LOL.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

Teeny squirmy sweetie porky cutie updates??


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

not til sunday probably. gotta go out of town tonight and won't be back til tomorrow night. Hubby gets puppy duty.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*



















Can't ... take ... much ... more ... waiting!!!!












WE NEED PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

I love the pacing cat, lol


these r from my cell phone from last night.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

<gush>

I have a feeling these guys are gonna make KC seem "light" won't they?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDWhat sweet little babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the feeling I am being ignored.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

black collar and blue collar are the blankets, rest are the sables


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

LOL Lauri.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace pups - WE WANT MORE PICTURES!!*

Awwwww.









I call dibs on red collar boy then.







He he he.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just looking again.... while we wait for new pics..... Is orange sucking her toes in that one picture???? <melt>









I hear rumors that after a LONG stressful drive and a good nights rest, there is nothing more theraputic than a puppy photo shoot.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wrinkly cuddly porky sleepy furry jellybeans of perfection!!! Angela, thank you for the pics! And people who say thank you maybe get MORE beebee pics tpo ogle??







I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! can't wait to see them get bigger))


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

green and blue boys are the blankets (not black).

here's wk 1

pink:









black:









blue:









orange:









green:









red:









yellow:









and purple:










oh and ask Beth, she saw a few WALKING on friday night. NEVER had a litter this early doing that. oh boy!


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Orange is MINE!!! Muhahahahaha..

Yes, those were walking seriously on 4 legs I am sppechless. I can't wait to temperment test this litter.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: Grum_Majestat2Orange is MINE!!! Muhahahahaha..
> 
> Yes, those were walking seriously on 4 legs I am sppechless. I can't wait to temperment test this litter.


Wanna bet!! <drive Orange girl DRIVE> LOL


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Ahh I love when they look like little bear cubs!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Ohhhh Angela...... you are making my heart so happy! These are the most adorable bearcubs ever! Each wrinkly, cute, sleepy-cranky, snuggly little wee fur-buddy beanie-baby puppy is ADORABLE! I think orange girl is lovely, Ruq! Angela, no doubt this will be a smart, smart litter!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

OMG!!!

TOO CUTE!!!

How can you not snuggle these guys all day and night long?!


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Ruq u are a ebil women LMAO.... Thats Ok I can break the drive muhahhahahaa


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Nope Orange will Drive all the way to PA!!









Ya know there are two boys in your color group.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

haha, it will all depend.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

OMG!!! Too adorable! It makes me really want a pup now!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

I want Yellow!









Does yelow have a lot of "hair"? Looke almost "poofy" in the pic.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

adorable!!! Blue


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Well since no one has claimed purple yet.. I GET PURPLE!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

OMG Orange girl is a MOOSE!!!

And look at Red boy already sticking his tongue out at me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

I think yellow is one i'm watching to see if a long coat. never had one, hopefully just poofy like grace, lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

The K's are all absolutely adorable!!!! Congrats Angela!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoOMG Orange girl is a MOOSE!!!
> 
> And look at Red boy already sticking his tongue out at me.


And we remember dear KC's nickname from a pup was Moose!!!







Orange Crush!! Go Syracuse....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Has anyone claimed green yet? Green is a male B/T correct? I think it would be very nice if someone sent me something green.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI think yellow is one i'm watching to see if a long coat. never had one, hopefully just poofy like grace, lol


I was kinda wondering about that. Even at this young age he looks a little "poofy". And square headed. 

Graces 1/2 sister Trudy has had several coats. She also tends to have some that aren't coats, just have VERY nice thick "heavy" coats. GSD07's Anton is a Trudy pup and he has an AWESOME coat! Not long but definately thick and "plush".


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

blue and green are the blankets, lol


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

That face that green is making is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

CUTE!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

I wanna hug an' squish them all! Bumping this post up.. LOVE pics of Grace's lil' squiggly babies!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

I'll take ANY leftovers! They are just sooo caaaauuuuuuute!
It's about time fo ran update isn't it???????
More pup pictures please.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

oh angela, they are BEAUTIFUL pups; i can't wait to hear about their temps/dispos and drives

i want one of the black sables!!!!!!!!

ellen


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: ellen366oh angela, they are BEAUTIFUL pups; i can't wait to hear about their temps/dispos and drives
> 
> i want one of the black sables!!!!!!!!
> 
> ellen


Paws off the orange girl. Contrary to what Beth says she comes to PA!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI think yellow is one i'm watching to see if a long coat. never had one, hopefully just poofy like grace, lol


Angela, I think he won't be a LC. Everyone thought my Aslan was going to be a LC...
























I always knew he wasn't, just very thick coat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

More teeny tubby pictures, please! Auntie Patti wants to see lovely Orange Girl, and her adorable cohorts!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Aslan looked like he had a 70's 'fro going on. I totally forgot about his curly pictures.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*








Hey hey, no teasing my baby, he was just a teddy bear.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

Um can I please have a male 
I so have puppy fever especially after hanging with Zuzu sunday!!
they are to adorable


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*

ruq...hehehehehehehe
roflmao...i'm closer
ellen


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Gorgeous little furmuffins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mama is a beauty, can't wait to see all the many numerous photos you'll be posting oh say, hourly.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies!!! week 1*



> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> And we remember dear KC's nickname from a pup was Moose!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's why I said it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDGorgeous little furmuffins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mama is a beauty, can't wait to see all the many numerous photos you'll be posting oh say, hourly.


I vote for 24/7 webcam!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Want puppycam, want puppycam!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

OMG how did I miss this! More pics. OK lets see... I'll have yellow, and pink, and blue, and red, and orange, and purple, and green. Wait is that all of them?

Deal! *shake hands*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nope sorry Tahiry, Purple is coming home with me!

I've already told Stark and the kitties that they will have a new sibling.. wouldn't want to break their hearts now would you?









Hehehe...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

And I've already called dibs on Red.







LOL.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ok ok fine... Lets see.. Denali was the little red bones girl at the breeders. Red is taken... Green and red make Christmas colors. OK I'll take green!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Orange is already taken too! By ME!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It has been 4 days 11 hours and 55 minutes since the last pictures were posted.

THAT IS TORTURE!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIt has been 4 days 11 hours and 55 minutes since the last pictures were posted.
> 
> THAT IS TORTURE!!!


 _ Lauri and Ruq incite riot on GSD.com webboard....._


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Ruq! More photos of <span style="color: #FF6600">orange girl </span>please! If I am gonna be an Auntie, I wanna see mo' pics!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

haha, beth had dibs on the orange girl first, lol.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have been waiting longer.










Drive lil Orange girl DRIVE!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, who ever puts a deposit on her first, should have first dibs.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIt has been 4 days 11 hours and 55 minutes since the last pictures were posted.
> ...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Still no pics? I bet they look like lil guinea pigs now. But I guess we wouldn't know. . .


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoStill no pics? I bet they look like lil guinea pigs now. But I guess we wouldn't know. . .


We may never know.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't see any new puppy pictures anywhere!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ummmm weekend has come and gone and no pics yet. 

Ooohhhh the horrors!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm going through puppy withdrawal, bad! Wanna see those darling cute lil Grace babies!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_*Heeeeere puppy puppy puppy. . .*_


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

_Ruq is drumming fingers and pacing nervously_


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm gonna get fatter sitting here eating all this popcorn waiting...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ruq, you got me all excited when I saw this post bumped up this morning!







False hope!

_*Drums fingers on the desk. . .*_


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

You guys are killing me! Chiming in here...I am betting Yellow is a coatie. Looks like my Gia girl did.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My printer died that's the only way I have to upload from a compact flash card. I have them, just can't upload them!! Off to best buy to get another printer.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Walmart makes an adapter that plugs into your USB port for 9 bucks


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

got it working!!!



pink









black









blue









orange









green









red









yellow









purple


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are so adorable!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what gorgeous little fuzzy wuzzy baby puppens.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

They're simply wonderful!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I still want yellow!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI still want yellow!


Dang two weeks old and he holds a down better that Jet. What a handsome lad he is! I think they are ALL going to turn heads.











<quit looking at da boyz>


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Green is my B/T male correct?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, green is YOUR b/t male. When you go visiting please slip Orange girl out too..... although pink DOES have glasses..... Yellow boy is already working on perfect little down/stays.......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Is it just me or do a couple of the boys look more "fuzzy" then the girls? Black and Blue look more hairy this week than yellow. 


























































Grace and ****-I think ya done good kids!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah there are a couple fuzzies i'm watching. never had one of those before so it will be interesting to see in the next few weeks.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Grissom was a fluffy puppy- really thought he was a coat even at 8 or 9 weeks..... blew his pup coat and had a normal stock coat as he matured.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

oh my goodness.how CUTE and snuggly are they!! I love them all!!!


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

They are all beautiful!!






















Please keep the pictures coming!!!


Tina

Owned by:

Sire: almost 4 yr old rescue GSD
Venus: 3ish? yr old rescued/stray GSD


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Angela, they look wonderful! You and Grace are doing a great job with this litter.

Orange, blue and yellow look strong-minded! Eyes really open!


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

how about a video? they'll be 3 wks in a couple days. I took Grace out some leg quarters for dinner, here's what happened to the last one:









[/url][/img]


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OK which colors were they?????? Reminds me of Jethro when he was a weeee lil lad!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

black was one, he's the one trying to pull he was the first one there to try to yank it away. i was too busy trying to get my phone and get it before they stopped to tell who the other one was.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I want a male blanket b&t please


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wblack was one, he's the one trying to pull he was the first one there to try to yank it away. i was too busy trying to get my phone and get it before they stopped to tell who the other one was.










I think you need to keep all cameras and videos on these guys 24/7!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSGreen is my B/T male correct?


No way I called green!








Makes my Christmas colors!

Angela, they're looking soooo cute!!















How about some pics of the momma too???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So where are the three week pictures?? Some of us are greedy aren't we????


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Angela likes to be begged.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Pretty please with chicken quarters on top??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofali


If begging doesn't work I might have to resort to blackmale by dressing up a certain "blackmale" for an early halloweenie and posting the pic on PDB.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

hey!! I did take some last night but didn't like them once I got them off the card will try again tonight.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Wow did THAT get a fast response.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

And here I was trying to think of a place I could get him some overalls and a straw hat...... ohhh sitting on a tractor.... there is one for sale on the side of the road not too far from me....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruqget him some overalls and a straw hat...... ohhh sitting on a tractor.... there is one for sale on the side of the road not too far from me....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Would make for a darling picture with lil Ziggy dressed as Ella Mae.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWould make for a darling picture with lil Ziggy dressed as Ella Mae.











Oh my....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey! Ziggy does NOT roll that way!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well Rayne is a natural blonde. 


Ummmm somehow I do not see two of the "rowdy Paq" sitting still enough for a picture together as Jethro and Ellie Mae.....


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah well i had visions of my poor boy with rabbit ears, lol.

new pics are on the website, will try to get them up here later but they're up


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

hehehehe I checked the website first!

Pink girl









Black sable male










Blue b/t male










Orange female










Green b/t male










Red sable male










Yellow sable male










Purple female


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_*Drools over red collar male and yellow collar male all while dreaming of a reality where I could actually get a puppy. . .*_


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, they are adorable!!!! I want Red Sable Male!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

oooooh Purple female looks like a winner! Sweet faced girlie with a strong mind!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

i'm pretty sure yellow is a coat so far.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelfoooooh Purple female looks like a winner! Sweet faced girlie with a strong mind!


I totally agree!

Orange collar is adorable too!

Oh.. I want another puppy!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ooooh! Orange is adorable!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9WOW, they are adorable!!!! I want Red Sable Male!!!!!


NOOOOO! I called dibs on him already!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yeah? Let's see who gets to FL faster.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

You are so mean.







You already has puppies. You has a Landholz doggie. And you still threaten to take the lil guy. *Pouts*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ok ok, I have my hands full anyway. He is all yours.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL thanks for the laugh guys, lol


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Ok ok, I have my hands full anyway. He is all yours.


Awesome. I win!







Send him my way!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Look at "Red"....his widdle tongue is sticking out. He's so precious....they all are. I have fighting the urge (and obviously lost) ..... cannot look at puppies


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

<cough> Week four pictures?????


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah, puppies! Ruq patience!







Love Greens lil face!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ya know, it is indeed time for more pics of the puppsters! Gotta see the crew at week 4!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

got most last night have to redo purple and blacks. I'm pretty sure my sables males are all coats. Black, yellow and red. Pink girl didn't look before, this wk she looks like it, maybe she'll be plush. So for the boys, the blanket bl/tans are stock.


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

They are all darling. 

Yellow has stolen my heart though.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Angela, they might still surprise you. At this age I would have sworn Grissom was a coat but he ended up with a nice double coat and TIGHTER than the most of the rest of the litter. He truely had the puppy fuzzies!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I also think that you may be surprised, Grimm was VERY fluffy as a baby, and ask Ruq, he's in need of fluff as an adult!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Very cute pups! And yeah send yellow male my way teehee!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

They are sooooo cute. All these pup pics are making me want another puppy!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Angela please don't make me beg again for more pics... I will do it if I must, but my pride is hurting here.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_*Looking for pictures. . .*_


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

4 wk old monsters, lol

Pink:









black









blue









orange









green:









red









yellow:









purple









coats:


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Green is a pistol so far, attacks toes, pants at 4 wks, he's a trip, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

They are so adorable!!!! I don't think you have coats to be honest with you.







Did you see the pictures of Aslan I posted earlier on this thread?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Not to sound too lame here but are you sure they are 4 weeks? Seems like they were just born a few days ago!! They are adorable and I can't wait to see them as they grow up


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Aww red's not sticking his tongue out at me this time.







He's still cute as ever though!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Angela, thank you sooo much for the pics! May we please have some personality profiles, too?







Grace's K-litter has quite the fan following!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

pink is still pretty vocal. green is turning into the terror (he keeps going outside out the doogie door and down the ramp to the puppy area, pink follows him). purple is very playful. orange just kinda observes, black is pretty laid back so far. yellow is middle of the road, red is getting more vocal, blue is similar to yellow so far.

carolina i saw the pics, but did aslan have hair over his nails?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Oh gosh, I don't remember. I'll have to look through his pictures to see if I can tell.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Pink is vocal.....









KC was always observant..... just like Orange....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Woohoo! I knew I picked green for a good reason.








I'm not sure it's possible, but they're getting even more adorable.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Look at "Red"....his widdle tongue is sticking out. He's so precious....they all are. I have fighting the urge (and obviously lost) ..... cannot look at puppies


So which one is coming to NJ Jen?!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They are SO cute!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqPink is vocal.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purple is more active so far, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqPink is vocal.....
> ...


Pink is Jethro- got one
Orange is KC- missing her greatly
Purple is Rayne- got one


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

it doesn't work that way and you know it.  you'll get drive and pretty









it doesn't matter what color collar, lol. so far orange has NO drive.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Rayne didn't have drive at 8 weeks much less 4.... come week 9 1/2 she would have driven some working folks mad.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*

Just what Ruq needs. Another Rayne!! *Evil Grin*


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: K litter Grace puppies 4 wks old, some coats*








He he, I so evil.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SimplySleepie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenM66Look at "Red"....his widdle tongue is sticking out. He's so precious....they all are. I have fighting the urge (and obviously lost) ..... cannot look at puppies
> ...


And just to point out to Jen..... I didn't say it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

&







for week 5 photo and personality pupdates?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yes PLEASE!!!


----------



## 3Boys2GSD (May 3, 2009)

If it weren't for the military housing regulations allowing for us to only have 2 dogs, I'd be harassing you for one of those pups right now!!! So cute! Belated congrats on the new litter, glad to hear that mom and pups are doing well.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

So Loving Yellow!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

5 weeks and three days..... <pacing>

Pup picture and personality updates?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am eagerly awaiting those the personality profiles! I can hardly wait to hear who's quiet, who's busy, who's tough, who's gentle, who's drivey, who's loud, who's calm, who's determined, etc.! It's like celebrity profiles!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Inching closer to week 6 and still no week 5 pictures.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

They must be happy, busy, porky lil' butterballs right now-- each one more adorable than the last! How are their personalities developing for each, Angela?


----------

